# low self esteem,angerand resentment???



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

if any have read my other posts, h is in the middle of a midlife crisis,that was originally dx as depression. he is off of the anti depressants (which made things worse in lowering testosterone levels even more) but his moods...up and down his anger and resentment are getting to me a bit. i simply want to be here to listen and lean on...any info on making this go a little faster??? anyone in a similar situation???


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Your post isn't very descriptive as to what the problems actually are.

What's your H's take on where he is? Does he feel he's getting help or does he feel like he's floundering?


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

i dont think he knows what he feels...mixed emotions on everything...job,marriage, kids...life in general is how he has put it!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont know what your exact situation is but to me it sounds like you need to emotionally distance yourself from him. as much as you want to help you have to recognize when you are not helping, and you are also hurting yourself. even if you love someone it doesnt mean you can help them all the time.


----------

